# Cumbria flooding



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 5, 2015)

Severe flooding in Cumbria today, many areas of the county underwater and situation is only going to get worse. Looks like a repeat of the devastating 2009 floods.

https://twitter.com/CumbriaCrack


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2015)

Doesn't look good - hopefully it doesn't take any lives


----------



## chellie (Dec 5, 2015)

saving_par said:



			Severe flooding in Cumbria today, many areas of the county underwater and situation is only going to get worse. Looks like a repeat of the devastating 2009 floods.

https://twitter.com/CumbriaCrack

Click to expand...

It's looks horrendous. Hope you're OK and keep safe. It's vile here on the Fylde and has been all day but we're lucky compared to Cumbria.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 5, 2015)

chellie said:



			It's looks horrendous. Hope you're OK and keep safe. It's vile here on the Fylde and has been all day but we're lucky compared to Cumbria.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just heading into work early to cover for a colleague who can't get out of his village. Nature of the job means someone has to be in work at all times.....

Touch wood ok where I live on a hill and main roads to work should be passable.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 5, 2015)

thats a lot of water .hope everybody is ok .


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 5, 2015)

My wife's cousin in Swaledale says she has never seen the river so high.
It has burst its banks and heading for her village.
2" of rain in two days in her rain gauge.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 5, 2015)

I hope it doesn't get much worse, it's a beautiful part of the country too.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 6, 2015)

Strange that very little has been reported about Cockermouth, extensive flooding of Main Street.
Locals have long said that flood defences installed after 2009 were never going to be enough and sure enough.......
Can't imagine any politicians turning up for this one receiving a warm welcome.
Many people going a have a rubbish Christmas, feeling guilty that we are lucky enough to have had no problems other than a broken pane of glass in greenhouse.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2015)

Hope everyone on the forum and their family in all affected areas, are ok


----------



## jdpjamesp (Dec 7, 2015)

Lancaster/Morecambe pretty horrendous, although not on the scale of Cumbria. 55000 homes without power from Saturday night until late last night/early today. The bridges over the river were struck by debris also so they were closed. It's been really weird. Glad to be returning to some semblance of normality, although the homes and businesses that were flooded may take some time to return to normalcy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2015)

Drove south from Glasgow down M6 on Saturday afternoon.  The weather was unbelievably atrocious - especially coming down to Penrith then over Shap and down to Lancaster.  Saw three trucks blown over (though there weren't many on the road) - our car was being battered by the wind and the rain made visibility really difficult - really difficult surface water and culverts shooting plumes of water into the air - quite amazing really.  Traffic not daring or able to drive at more then the suggested 40mph - other than the usual idiots.  I've never experienced anything like it.


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 7, 2015)

We've been in Windermere this weekend and its been horrendous. We were going to Hawkshead on Sat but all the roads were shut, park next us White Cross made some maybe all visitors leave due to the floods. We walked down to the lake and it was up to the road and had flooded loads of statics. Constant ran and wind from Friday onwards.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2015)

Assuming everyone in the extended forum family and their loved ones are all ok??????????????


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Assuming everyone in the extended forum family and their loved ones are all ok??????????????
		
Click to expand...


Feeling quite guilty sitting in a nice warm living room when there is all sorts of devastation only a handful of miles away.

Raining heavily again which is the last thing needed

https://mobile.twitter.com/cumbriacrack


----------



## jdpjamesp (Dec 8, 2015)

Power out to 2/3 of the supplies in Lancaster yesterday. 30 houses on our street kept power, ours included. Felt very guilty watching TV with lights on whilst they tried making tea over a candle opposite. We did invite some folks over who declined because they were concerned about getting robbed whilst out. In the end we went and sat in the back of the house. Silly I know.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 9, 2015)

Weather is horrendous again tonight.

Reports that river has burst its banks again at Glenridding and village is under water

https://mobile.twitter.com/cumbriacrack


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2015)

saving_par said:



			Weather is horrendous again tonight.

Reports that river has burst its banks again at Glenridding and village is under water

https://mobile.twitter.com/cumbriacrack

Click to expand...

Not good. Hope everyone safe and sound.


----------



## hovis (Dec 9, 2015)

Me and the lads have just come back from there.  Never seen devastation like it.   Such a shame for people that didn't manage to salvage their personals


----------



## jdpjamesp (Dec 9, 2015)

Very relieved to be back on proper power in Lancaster. Can't help thinking we've come off very lightly in comparison though. 
Talking to a lass earlier who had water in her flat 1 meter up the walls. Lost absolutely everything. Devastating.


----------



## chellie (Dec 12, 2015)

Wondered how you were doing as the rain we've got here is horrendous. Hoping it's not the same for you.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 12, 2015)

9'' of snow in Swaledale this afternoon.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2015)

So...Flood defences...
Obviously, what has been done wasn't enough but, surely, the only way to deal with that volume of rain is LA-style storm drains - completely inappropriate for the area as it will destroy the reason people want to go/live there.
So what is the way forward..?
The rain they had was extreme, very extreme, but how easy is it to legislate and prepare for these extremes..?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 13, 2015)

Imurg said:



			So...Flood defences...
Obviously, what has been done wasn't enough but, surely, the only way to deal with that volume of rain is LA-style storm drains - completely inappropriate for the area as it will destroy the reason people want to go/live there.
So what is the way forward..?
The rain they had was extreme, very extreme, but how easy is it to legislate and prepare for these extremes..?
		
Click to expand...


One of the problems, some locals would argue the main problem is a lack of dredging of the rivers. In the past rivers were regularly cleared of build ups of silt, rocks and other debris that could hinder a free flow of water.

The environment agency as it is now does not carry out such work. Using Cockermouth as an example prior to 2009 floods there, a build up of rocks under one of the bridges had formed a big island with the river running either side of it. Did not take a rocket scientist to work out this could cause problems in the even of extremely heavy rain over a sustained period.

To my knowledge I am not aware of any clearing of rivers since the 2009 floods other that by the floods themselves, the amount of rocks and debris that could be seen along the course of the river was astonishingly.

Of course this flooding may have occurred anyway but many older people believe the modern way of managing the rivers is the problem and the latest floods have not being a surprise to be honest.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Dec 14, 2015)

saving_par said:



			One of the problems, some locals would argue the main problem is a lack of dredging of the rivers. In the past rivers were regularly cleared of build ups of silt, rocks and other debris that could hinder a free flow of water.

The environment agency as it is now does not carry out such work. Using Cockermouth as an example prior to 2009 floods there, a build up of rocks under one of the bridges had formed a big island with the river running either side of it. Did not take a rocket scientist to work out this could cause problems in the even of extremely heavy rain over a sustained period.

To my knowledge I am not aware of any clearing of rivers since the 2009 floods other that by the floods themselves, the amount of rocks and debris that could be seen along the course of the river was astonishingly.

Of course this flooding may have occurred anyway but many older people believe the modern way of managing the rivers is the problem and the latest floods have not being a surprise to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 14, 2015)

Weather warnings again for Thursday, 20-30 mm rainfall expected with worst affected areas receiving 50-60 mm.

Great........


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 14, 2015)

For anyone who knows Keswick, this was a picture of the flood defences that were erected in 2012. The foreground of the picture is the main road in to Town. On the left you can just make out the play area of the local Pre-School. There is a (now ironic) plaque on the wall commemorating the opening of the Flood Defence Wall in October 2012 by Chris Smith. Just over 3 years later and the plaque was under water..



I was there yesterday and the water was still high, but was approximately 12-15ft below this level. The devastation caused was eye opening. The iron footbridge just a bit farther up river (in the middle of Fritz Park) had been torn off its mooring on one side and bent flat to the river bank. The Cricket Pitch and Sprts fields were under a foot of silt, and huge trees had been uprooted and placed hundreds of feet from the river bank.

However, there were positives. The Pop Up Charity shop in the main square was heaving with donations from all around the Country. The Army were in Town to help with the clean up. Tourists were flocking in to spend money in the Pubs (I had a few pints of Double Hop myself). There were approximately 30-40 volunteers in the park clearing the debris..


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 14, 2015)

saving_par said:



			One of the problems, some locals would argue the main problem is a lack of dredging of the rivers. In the past rivers were regularly cleared of build ups of silt, rocks and other debris that could hinder a free flow of water.

The environment agency as it is now does not carry out such work. Using Cockermouth as an example prior to 2009 floods there, a build up of rocks under one of the bridges had formed a big island with the river running either side of it. Did not take a rocket scientist to work out this could cause problems in the even of extremely heavy rain over a sustained period.

To my knowledge I am not aware of any clearing of rivers since the 2009 floods other that by the floods themselves, the amount of rocks and debris that could be seen along the course of the river was astonishingly.

Of course this flooding may have occurred anyway but many older people believe the modern way of managing the rivers is the problem and the latest floods have not being a surprise to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

Paul Daniels [along with the delightful Debbie] made a very strong presentation for a return to the 'old ways' of river management when the Thames was last in flood... All the 'right people' sort of nodded, in agreement, but as usual did nothing and forgot about it when all returned to normal... Sadly, I suspect this will happen again for Cumbria...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 14, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Paul Daniels [along with the delightful Debbie] made a very strong presentation for a return to the 'old ways' of river management when the Thames was last in flood... All the 'right people' sort of nodded, in agreement, but as usual did nothing and forgot about it when all returned to normal... Sadly, I suspect this will happen again for Cumbria...
		
Click to expand...

I' m total agreement with what you are saying.

The other day when Glenridding was flooded the second time while the Environment Agency was discussing what they could do, local contractors were in the thick of it with heavy plant actually clearing out debris to let the water away.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 21, 2015)

Flood warnings in place again today, it has barely stopped raining since the initial floods and its torrential again today. No end in sight!

Got new neighbours two doors down, victims of flooding in Cockermouth. They are in good spirits considering its not the first time this has happened to them.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Dec 21, 2015)

Yep heavy rain and localised flooding in Lancaster as well, although I don't expect it to be as bad down here this time round. 
Thoughts with all. 
For anyone that wants to help, there's a Christmas song available at 99p on iTunes and Bandcamp. 
[video=youtube;uGVXxm86VMI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGVXxm86VMI[/video]


----------



## jdpjamesp (Dec 22, 2015)

Looking horrible in Keswick etc again. All the best to all up that way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2015)

jdpjamesp said:



			Looking horrible in Keswick etc again. All the best to all up that way.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Some terrible pictures on the news tonight just after it seemed some communities were just starting to get on their feet


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 22, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree. Some terrible pictures on the news tonight just after it seemed some communities were just starting to get on their feet
		
Click to expand...

Certainly grim at the moment and the the forecast for the next few days is not good at all so potentially more flooding to come.

Got new temporary neighbours who have had their property flooded at Cockermouth. They are in good spirits but unfortunately its nots the first time its happenened to them.

Not a nice way to spend christmas..


----------



## jdpjamesp (Dec 23, 2015)

Glenridding hotel flooded for the third time in a month and likely to be flooded again before the month is out. Ouch.


----------



## hovis (Dec 23, 2015)

We've just been put on notice thay we may be attending the area tomorrow and Christmas day.    hope they have mince pie


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 23, 2015)

Madness that nothing has been done to prevent this. 

How do they get insurance??????


----------



## jdpjamesp (Dec 23, 2015)

To be fair, the flooding at the beginning of the month was caused by extreme rainfall on already wet ground. Nobody expected anything like it. The repeats are due to the fact that the water table is still high after the first floods, and the ground is waterlogged. All rainfall is running straight off into the rivers which just can't cope. 
An absolute nightmare for all concerned, but the risk of it happening again should be minimal I'd have thought. 
At the same time, you're right, insurance will be a nightmare for them.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 23, 2015)

Heading to Carlisle tomorrow for a few days. Hopefully minimal disruption.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Dec 23, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 23, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Heading to Carlisle tomorrow for a few days. Hopefully minimal disruption.
		
Click to expand...


I would stop at home myself, weather warning for heavy rain again tonight followed by gales tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 23, 2015)

saving_par said:



			I would stop at home myself, weather warning for heavy rain again tonight followed by gales tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...


North Cumbria to suffer worst disruption, River Eden most at risk which will affect Carlisle area.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 23, 2015)

I'll probably risk it if I get the OK from my brother over that way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2015)

Looking very bleak again up there. Hoping everyone and their families from the forum are still safe and sound and that it doesn't ruin Christmas for too many


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 25, 2015)

Thankfully Carlisle itself is relatively fine and I got here safe and sound last night.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 27, 2016)

Glenridding Hotel flooded for the 4th time yesterday!

Flood warnings in place for many areas of the county again. Never known anything like the weather we have had since mid November.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 28, 2021)

Here we go again, rain has been torrential for about 36 hours now and no sign of it easy up in the next few hours.

Travel just about impossible around the county now roads flooded everywhere. Looks like the River Derwent has burst its banks at Cockermouth so only a matter of time before homes are flooded there.

https://twitter.com/owenhumphreys1

Can't imagine its much better at Keswick and Kendal, only a matter of time before they flood if it hasn't happen yet.

Cars reported to have floated away from Lodore Falls hotel car park in Borrowdale. Not a good time for a holiday in the Lakes....


----------



## rulefan (Oct 28, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Here we go again, rain has been torrential for about 36 hours now and no sign of it easy up in the next few hours.

Travel just about impossible around the county now roads flooded everywhere. Looks like the River Derwent has burst its banks at Cockermouth so only a matter of time before homes are flooded there.

https://twitter.com/owenhumphreys1

Can't imagine its much better at Keswick and Kendal, only a matter of time before they flood if it hasn't happen yet.

Cars reported to have floated away from Lodore Falls hotel car park in Borrowdale. Not a good time for a holiday in the Lakes....
		
Click to expand...

Do you know how it is in Braithwaite?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 28, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Do you know how it is in Braithwaite?
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine it's grim. Keswick has some flooding but the flood defences are just about holding, Cockermouth flood defences are about to get swamped. I doubt that Braithwaite has not been swamped. The river Derwent down here at Workington has burst its banks and the water is flowing at an incredible speed. Its still torrential rain coming down as well 🥺


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 28, 2021)

The is really sad to see.  Anyone still thinking we don't have to worry about climate change?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 28, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			The is really sad to see.  Anyone still thinking we don't have to worry about climate change?
		
Click to expand...

It's fine apparently all we do is token gestures and to save money 

Nothing to see here


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 28, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			The is really sad to see.  Anyone still thinking we don't have to worry about climate change?
		
Click to expand...

The country has had storms for centuries 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_natural_disasters_in_the_British_Isles

It’s a natural consequence of living on an Island surrounded by multiple different weather systems and winds

Not every natural excessive rain etc is always about climate change


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 28, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			It's fine apparently all we do is token gestures and to save money

Nothing to see here
		
Click to expand...

Nothing will happen till London is under 6ft of water.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 28, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Nothing will happen till London is under 6ft of water.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the north will finally be happy then .. leveling up will have happened


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 28, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			To be fair the north will finally be happy then .. leveling up will have happened
		
Click to expand...

I don’t understand is why the uk are still tippy toeing re climate Change. Don’t get me wrong ave never been flooded, but I went to wales one day and driving by Tewksbury the sight of the floods was astonishing.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 28, 2021)

Wow!  a 6 year old thread and nothing has really changed


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 29, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The country has had storms for centuries

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_natural_disasters_in_the_British_Isles

It’s a natural consequence of living on an Island surrounded by multiple different weather systems and winds

Not every natural excessive rain etc is always about climate change
		
Click to expand...

And herein lies the problem. Waving it off saying it's "just Mother Nature"

even just a quick tot up on the link you provided;

between 10th century and year 2000: around 50 natural disasters (not including famine or sickness)
Since year 2000: nearly 30. 

So it's definitely happening more often and climate change is a big part of the reason for that. But lets continue to not address it and see where that gets us.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 29, 2021)

We could put an asterisk * at the side of our last 30 years natural disasters. Am sure that would sort it 🤔😉


----------

